# Greetings from Oklahoma



## OkieMouse (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm going to try and not come off as a prick here...

I'm Dan, 27 from Weatherford Oklahoma.
I really want to start a few breeding colonies of mice, rats, gerbils, and African soft furred rats (I absolutely love rodents.)

I currently do not own any rodents, as I am extremely picky and refuse to get the weak stock that the majority of the pet shops around here carry.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello! You don't sound like a prick!
Maybe make a forum under mice wanted/needed (its called something like that) and state your area and someone will tell you if they breed near you  
Weak stock shouldnt be only option there has to be some sort of breeder around


----------



## OkieMouse (Mar 24, 2014)

I like it here, already it seems that I am not the only person whom likes reptiles AND rodents 
You wouldn't believe the amount of forums I've been "looked down upon"

Thank-You for the welcome by the way, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

No problem!
Many people like mice and snakes. Mostly because they feed the snake the mice.


----------



## OkieMouse (Mar 24, 2014)

I plan to have two "breeding projects" if that makes sense

1.) Will be the top examples of mice by morphs (colours?)
2.) The ones that are bad examples of morphs (colours?) will be kept as breeders, for feeders.

Instead of culling and wasting pinkies, for stronger show quality mice, these will also be used as feeders.

Ya'll seem really accepting of our kinds around these here parts, so again thank-you for allowing me to partake in these forums where I can enjoy both of my passions without being judged.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Your welcome 
Yes I understand what you mean by breeding projects! I had some but I can't do them right now as I have had an illness happen with my mice. My morphs I believe you mean varieties.


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum! I like snakes and rodents too  being picky in selective breeding can be a good thing


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

